# 2001 Trek 2200 with full ultegra



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

This baby has been upgraded to full ultegra!
I will be test driving the bike tomorrow, but I want to know how you folks feel about the deal. 
Here are the details: ($600)
Trek 2200 - 2001 Alpha Series
53cm frame
Bontrager seat post, wheels, and accessories. 
Carbon Fork
3 front gears (for serious riders)
Ultegra Components
*All components are high quality ULTEGRA
(the breaks and crank set were upgraded to Ultegra aftermarket)

I will also give you a camelbak water bottle, extra chain, bike lock, and $60 Shimano RD86 clip-in shoes (size 45).

Bike new cost $1,200 and after upgrades is worth $1,700. Plus I'm adding good free stuff for you! 

Its in good condition. Its probably due for a tune up. This bike has been kept in doors all it's life, I keep it over my bed on a rack most nights, I never store it outside so the salt air won't harm it. It has never been in a crash. It has been scuffed a bit from close calls but all in all in great shape! Rides like a dream. 

I want to be very careful when going for my first bike!
Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!

One more thing:
I have been looking at this tirreno razza as well ($550). 
Not much description on it besides it being a tirreno razza 1000 which "has ultegra gears"
I've heard that this is a brand of performance bike shop. What are your thoughts on that? Google does not give me much info on it, so I turn to you, the experts 

Thank you!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Some thoughts on the Trek:

- 53 cm is a smallish bike. How tall are you? If the size 45 shoes fit you, there's a good chance that the bike is too small for you
- Bontrager stuff is OK, but it's nothing to brag about.
- 3 front gears is called a "triple crank." Triples are very uncool right now. They're considered girly / geezer cranks. I don't agree, but that's the way it is.
- $600 seems a bit high, but used Treks do go for a little more than other mainstream brands. 
- The Ultegra upgrades are nice, but the seller needs to eat those. No one pays for upgrades on an 11-year old bike. 

/w


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you very much!
any thoughts know what price would be appropriate if the bike fit me?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

A 2003 2200 sold on eBay two weeks ago for $650. If it fits, try to get the 2001 for $550 or so.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of thoughts on this bike..

The seller isn't saying what version Ultegra he 'upgraded' to, and the amount of wear/ use those components have seen, matters. Especially the STI's, so IF the bike fits, during your test ride take notice of how well the bike shifts. 

Also, if you get this far, checking over the bike mechanically, check for play in the bearing assemblies (hubs, headset, bottom bracket). Hold the tire between thumb and forefinger and try to move it side to side. There should be no play. Next, with the front brake applied and the other hand on the saddle, move the bike fore/ aft to check headset noise/ play. Finally, hold the pedals and alternately push/ pull left/ right to check for BB play.

Lastly, the frameset is going on ~12 years old. Given that it's an aluminum frame and (assuming) it's seen a fair amount of use, I'd go into this purchase with an eye towards getting about 3 years of use out of that frame. Over time, alu fatigues, so (JMO) this frame is on it's 'home stretch'. Something to keep in mind when contemplating an offer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

dkim1017 said:


> *All components are high quality ULTEGRA


It's only high quality if it's in high quality condition. How old/worn are the Ultegra components?

I would strongly suggest measuring the chain for wear. If the chain is worn 1/8" or more, you could be looking at replacing the whole drivetrain. This can easily be done with a tape measure.
Slow Riders- now even slower: Measuring Chain Wear using a 12-Inch Ruler


----------

